# passing time a different pass



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

went gin last night just a different pass, pretty much the same results.most ofthe flounder come on the little itty bitty incoming tide.tide started going out went to a river mouth, some fish there too.little bigger avg. its time ,went to stick a flounder came up with two did not see the other one the coolest thing.two fer one.a surprise , Jim Cosson double stack. i was not out as long as i have been earlier in the week.The double stick was 8 lbs of fish.gig on


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## JuanC (Sep 18, 2014)

Now thats a load of fish.


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

JuanC said:


> Now thats a load of fish.


no that is half a load wait one more month


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Where do you find all these fish?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

From looking at all the fish, looks like the action was hot and heavy. :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

I would tell ya ,but then i would have to kill ya ...lol because i dont want this to look like Pensacola or pickins, just remember i fish in a galaxy far far away...


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have to know. Why are you sticking croakers? Do people buy them for bait or food?


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

Drifterfisher...I get paid for them every little bit helps to make a good check..Are you killing them ? reports of big fish over there..


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Another nice catch. My wife loves those croakers so I can see that.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

gigability said:


> Drifterfisher...I get paid for them every little bit helps to make a good check..Are you killing them ? reports of big fish over there..


No big fish yet for me....numbers are growing though. Plenty of cookie cutter gulfies in the 14"-16" range. I really want to find some southerns. I did see a pic from 2 weekends ago of a large one.


----------

